# trail camera camo?



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep, I have done the glue/ bark thing directly to the camera cover. but lately I have been using camp burlap cut to fit over and held in place with nylon twine. This keeps the camera surface "stock" so if it quits under warranty they will take it back.
Check this out. Cameras hide will when set up down low in the brush and limbs or the base of a tree like this with fake leaves added. I set the camera on a wood chunk and wedge it in place with pencil size sticks. This blends a lot better than a black strap on a 12 inch tree at chest height. Just make sure the area won't flood.


----------



## elkchasin (Apr 19, 2009)

*trail cam camo*

I just wrap mine with camo duct tape it looks pretty good. When I strap it to a tree I put moss on top to break up a horiz line.


----------



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

*uc*

Check out the tape that Ultimate Camo makes. Unreal bark pattern. Blends awesome with trees.

www.ultimatecamo.com


----------



## ChasePhase (Aug 8, 2009)

Liquid Nails like in this post:
http://www.hagshouse.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=30446&pid=232652&mode=threaded&start=#entry232652

or

http://www.easy3dcamo.com/


----------



## m45auto (Nov 21, 2010)

*homemade camo skin for trail cam*

I took a piece of bark(from a piece of oak) about 6"x 10", dug a hole just big enough for the piece of bark to fit,and mixed up some plaster of Paris and poured it ontop to make a template.after it hardened I removed it and rubbed bag balm on the. Inside,then sprayed it with plastic dip several thick applications.after it dried, I peeled it off and cut the holes out for the camera eye and lens ect... it turned out really good!


----------



## bowcrazy05 (May 26, 2010)

becareful with the real bark as a cover. A friend of mine did that with one of his cuddybacks and a woodpecker tried finding a bug in the motion detector. He has a pic of the woodpecker and a lot of holes in the camera


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Liquid nails and plastic leaves....


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

dipping kit!


----------



## brash (Feb 21, 2009)

depends on how involved you want to get. if you want to put some time and effort into it then try this. 
get about 4-5 tubes of silicone and liquid nail.
get some brown and gray paint 
find yourself a nice size tree with a bark pattern you like


put a layer of silicone ( make sure is large enough to cover the camera) all over the tree bark so it fills all the grooves and is about 1/4 in thick on the outside of the bark
let dry will be couple hours.
fill this with liquid nail (use the side that was against the tree) make sure to get all into the grooves and smooth out the back side so its 1/8 thick or so. dont want it real thick. 
you can attach it to the camera case make sure not to get any on the hinges or other important parts. after it dries peel off the silicon form. then paint

if not want to go through all that you could just lay beads of liquid nail on the case and shape them into looking like bark.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

I use cloth camo tape...you can get it at walmart. It is generally the tape they use to wrap guns with. Works good! Personally, I don't like the camo duck tape because it has quite a gloss to it and doesn't conceal too well in my experience.


----------



## m45auto (Nov 21, 2010)

m45auto said:


> I took a piece of bark(from a piece of oak) about 6"x 10", dug a hole just big enough for the piece of bark to fit,and mixed up some plaster of Paris and poured it ontop to make a template.after it hardened I removed it and rubbed bag balm on the. Inside,then sprayed it with plastic dip several thick applications.after it dried, I peeled it off and cut the holes out for the camera eye and lens ect... it turned out really good! I then used velcro
> 
> 
> to attach
> ...


----------

